# Trimming nails - Can't touch her feet



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you tried feeding her treats while simultaneously handling her feet? Stop feeding when you stop handling. Handle and treat, stop, handle and treat, stop.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

V, said what I was going to say. 

Gotta make it a positive association first, "when I touch your feet and you let me, you get a treat".


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

That's how we clip nails. It takes two of us. My husband feeds treats and I clip.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

I found it was best to clip/file Maverick's nails when he was sleepy. He doesn't fight it as much, maybe moves his paw away, but that's it. I was very hands on with his ears, paws, mouth, etc. when he was little. He's used to being handled. Doesn't necessarily like it, but if it needs to be done it will be done.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree - make feet touching a positive thing! Grab a handful of really yummy treats and start off running your hand down her upper leg. If she lets you do this, say "Good girl" and give her tons of praise and treats. Make it like a fun game! Then when she thinks this is all good fun, go a little lower. Keep working your way down and give lots of yummy stuff, I'm sure she will love it in no time.

Keep us posted on how it is going!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with doing things to them while they are asleep lol! If Molly is awake I need to give her a bully stick to keep still while I brush her but when she's sleeping she doesn't mind.. of course .

I'm not sure if her breeder handled her since birth or if Molly's just really laid back, but she will let anyone do anything to her. She never minded anything being touched since the day I got her.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I have had this fight too but ended up trying a dremmel tool and they didn't struggle at all! I'm going to get one of those dog nail tools like a dremmel, you can try that!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Check out this video, it's one of the most successful clicker training to trim nails that I have ever watched.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I give Finley a natural bone when we start. Keeps her busy through nails and trimming her feet. I would like to start using the dremmel on her, but haven't put the time in to get her used to the sound. The one time I tried it, she hated it! But, it would be nice to get her nails shorter and smooth like you can with the dremmel.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions. 
We are making progress by using treats and making it a "fun time" for her.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

make sure to just touch her feet when not clipping as well. Start giving foot massages every so often to show its not only about clipping. Also start move the toes and feel around so they et use to it. My Scout hated his feet touched...with a little work his favorite thing is getting a paw massage. I still get tough face when it comes to clipping, but he lets me do it.


----------



## Ibby (Jun 29, 2012)

You can check with your vet for suggestions. They may say to try just one toe a day.


----------

